# The Tea Party Movement Started in 2007 or 2009?



## RealChange (Sep 18, 2011)

Most people say the Tea Party Movement started in 2009 but Ron Paul supporters always say it started in 2007.  Here's the video they made recently that argues that point.  I actually wasn't  aware until watching this that they advertised the events as Tea Parties.  I thought they called them money bombs and then much later referred to them as Tea Parties.  So when did the modern movement really start?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bNiDx7qTjA"]The Tea Party Started In 2007 And Ron Paul Is The Godfather[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 18, 2011)

Running around the internet it appears as though there are many places that have Tea Party re-enactments and festivals on an annual basis. One I found goes back to 1976.

I think the video is confusing the TEA Party movement with re-enactments. 

I suppose we should date the actual TEA Party movement back to 1773  but even Wiki gives credit to the year 2009.


----------

